# God's Gift to Men? The Great Protagonist?



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 13, 2011)

:-k A good story is covered up. With clothing though.








*

*Next Girl

*


----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2011)

Friends of yours?


----------



## Dudester (Jan 13, 2011)

I googled the name and apparently Sunshyne is a post op trans-sexual. I've been approached by several of those in strip clubs. Don't ask how, but I found out that they are freakishly strong. Not my idea of a good time, or story theme for that matter.


----------



## RoundEye (Jan 13, 2011)

They are pretty and would make it hard, in more ways then one, to get any work done. The girl in the second picture looks foolish with the duck lips and flashing gang like signs.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 13, 2011)

I like strong women. That's why I was always fond of Harriet Tubman.

RoundEye, you don't like gang banger trannies?

I should be so lucky, Kat. I have briefly conversed with the girl in the 1st picture. Briefly. Very briefly. I have membership on HungAngels.Com. An intellectually stimulating forum. And you have an interesting name, Kat, but I'm not sure it's applicable to this thread.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Jan 13, 2011)

~


----------



## Ditch (Jan 14, 2011)

Begging your pardon, but I wouldn't call either of them "God's gift to men."


----------



## k3ng (Jan 14, 2011)

Ditch said:


> Begging your pardon, but I wouldn't call either of them "God's gift to men."



Agreed.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought Ditch was the one all into the country and rifles? Sunshyne is dressed like she's in an episode of the Dukes of Hazard. I've seen photos of her naked butt too, and believe me... it is quite memorable. 

Eh... you would think the "the world's over populated" crowd would be all on board with this.

I try to be selfless and think of the environment for once.


----------



## Blood (Jan 14, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I like strong women. That's why I was always fond of Harriet Tubman.


Harriet Tubman didn't have a pecker, in fact, no woman does.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought Ditch was the one all into the country and rifles? Sunshyne is  dressed like she's in an episode of the Dukes of Hazard.

Well I am into the country and rifles. That doesn't mean that I like post operative transgendered men, regardless of how they are dressed.

Don't get me wrong, I don't care about a person's sexual preference and have no hate for those who are different. I have taken my wife dancing at gay bars, the men there don't hit on your wife and I really don't feel threatened about the women. But I have seen that gay women can spot a straight man a mile away, they seem very protective of their date. Not to the point of being openly hostile, but giving you looks like "stay away from my girl."

I am one of the few that I've known in my life that does not cheat on their wife. Even if given the chance knowing that she would never know, that is a real test of monogamy. A lot of men don't cheat, but it is from the fear of getting caught. I'm not saying that the majority of men do cheat, but the majority of the ones that I have personally worked with do or would given the perfect chance.

The guys at work would get together and go to a topless bar after work. I had no problem telling them that I don't do this. I have certain expectations in a woman, my wife, and I deliver those same expectations to her. I asked them how they would feel about their wives stuffing a dollar bill down a male dancer's underwear and copping a feel while they did it? Most shrugged it off like it wouldn't bother them, but I know better. Their frail male ego would be crushed and they would feel betrayed, intimidated or both. For some reason they felt that it is a right of passage that never goes away for men. They would shit in their pants if their wife said, "Me and the girls are going to the male strip club after work, do you have any ones?"


----------



## JosephB (Jan 15, 2011)

Ditch said:


> I am one of the few that I've known in my life that does not cheat on their wife. Even if given the chance knowing that she would never know, that is a real test of monogamy. A lot of men don't cheat, but it is from the fear of getting caught. I'm not saying that the majority of men do cheat, but the majority of the ones that I have personally worked with do or would given the perfect chance.



That's interesting to think about. I'd have to say for me, "the fear of getting caught" is a deterrent. Only because when the thought of cheating crosses my mind, the first thing that I think about is how much it would hurt and disappoint my wife. I don't really think about it as much in the broad sense of it being wrong or immoral so much as I think about how it would affect her.

Now if fear of getting caught is just about how it would effect you -- divorce, or other disruption or just catching hell or maybe losing something -- that's different, and that may be what you're talking about.

Otherwise, I don't know many men who cheat on their wives, or vice verse -- or maybe they're just good at.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 15, 2011)

I was surprised by Ditch's comments about married men that commit adultery because  that has been my experience and I never hear anyone openly state the same. 

But I have a good female friend I've known since we both were teenagers. She's married and married to a wealthy man that inherited his wealth. She personally knows - I suppose you might call them friends to some degree - one of the most famous musical entertainers of our time (of any era in fact). I'll not name that entertainer though.

Anyways, she's adamant that more women cheat on their husbands than the other way around. According to her women are just much better at deception.

If we go by statistics, and trust the margin of error is low in those statistics, then at minimum roughly half of all married men and women cheat on their spouse. That's in the United States at least. I personally think most respondents that say they don't cheat on their spouse are lying. I would say between 90% to 99% do or have.




Men that get upset over their wives putting dollar bills in the thong of a male stripper are hurt or angered, at least most of them in my opinion, because they connect "love" with "respectability." Otherwise why is it so *rare* today for Sicilian men to kill their sisters and brides in "honor killings"? I finished the book Killer Priest by reading about some Sicilian-American dude executed by the state for murdering his wife. One morning after finishing shaving he slit her throat while she slept. Her crime? He discovered on their wedding night that she was not a virgin. According to the Sicilian code of honor at the time, the only way his honor could be done justice is by her blood and death. And he was a 26 year old college educated Sicilian, very unusual for the time, so, he was no academically ignorant peasant like most his Sicilian-American peers. His bride was 18 and her parents were overjoyed she was marrying such a respectable young man. 

We no longer give young women the Scarlet A or murder them in the West today and it has nothing to do with any biological fragility of the male ego. That fragility is socially constructed.

That said, I think it is very honorable, Ditch, that you hold yourself to the same fidelity standards and views that you hold your wife to.

I think men are more biologically inclined to be excited by female strippers than women toward male strippers. Yes, I know women in a pack go nuts around male strippers. I'm just stating I think males are more visual creatures and more easily aroused by visual stimulus.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 16, 2011)

I have worked in many different environments. In car sales, all were  liars at the best and scum at the least. The last 19 years of my career  was in a refinery around a rough cut group of contractors and rednecks.  So perhaps my view of men in general has been tainted, but I don't think  so.I have seen men in a thousand dollar suit make an absolute pig of  themselves when it comes to women.

I personally think that resisting sexual temptation is probably the  hardest thing that either sex ever has to deal with. The variety of good  looks out there, the tempting manner of dress and sex , infidelity and  so much skin showing constantly assaults us. I remember the first time I  saw "Close encounters of the Third Kind". There was a scene where the  mother of the abducted child was not wearing a bra and her nipple  protruded against her blouse. At the time, nudity wasn't as common as it  is now in movies and my heart pounded seeing it. Movies today openly  show breasts and lovemaking exposing everyone to it. Even television has  gone wild compared with how things used to be.

I personally believe that there is a battle for all of our souls going  on, and sexual temptation is an easy door to open. We try and a lot of  us succeed at resisting temptation, but I feel that a lot more of us  fail. Cheating can take on many forms. *JosephB* said it well... Only because when the thought of cheating crosses my mind, the first  thing that I think about is how much it would hurt and disappoint my  wife. I don't really think about it as much in the broad sense of it  being wrong or immoral so much as I think about how it would affect her.

Using this standard, would your spouse be hurt and  disappointed if they saw you turning to look at another woman's ass  after she passed? Looking at pornography? Checking out dating sites just  out of curiosity? Sending PM's on Facebook? You don't actually have to  have intercourse to do something that would hurt or disappoint your  spouse, cheating takes on many forms. If you wouldn't want them to see  you doing it, it is probably wrong.

Don't get me wrong, I have done every drug there is to do, done time  behind bars, gotten into bar fights done more than my share of bad  things in my life. But as i said, I personally believe that there is a  war being waged for all of our souls and the enemy knows our weakest  point. In "The Hobbit", Smaug, the dragon had laid on his pile of  treasure so long his entire belly was encrusted with jewels, covered  with armor.  But, he had one small scale missing and that is where the  arrow that killed him entered...

Somebody's knocking, should I let him in?
Lord it's the devil would you look at him,
I've heard about him but I never dreamed
He'd have blue eyes and blue jeans...


----------



## JosephB (Jan 16, 2011)

Ditch said:


> Using this standard, would your spouse be hurt and  disappointed if they saw you turning to look at another woman's ass  after she passed? Looking at pornography? Checking out dating sites just  out of curiosity? Sending PM's on Facebook? You don't actually have to  have intercourse to do something that would hurt or disappoint your  spouse, cheating takes on many forms. If you wouldn't want them to see  you doing it, it is probably wrong.




Well, I don't blatantly ogle women's asses, that's just rude, but my wife knows that I look at other women and have sexual thoughts. And I PM, IM, email and text women friends all the time and have lunch with them etc. My wife knows about it, knows the women, and it's no problem whatsoever.

Checking out dating sites and looking at pornography are entirely different. She would be disappointed if I did those things -- so I don't do them. I looked at porn when I was single -- but my wife made it clear that she didn't like the way it made her feel -- and that was enough. And it never occurred to me to check out a dating site. Otherwise, I'm well aware that it's possible to cheat or do things that hurt and erode trust that don't involve actually having sex. That seems like a no-brainer to me. 

Of course, when I think of cheating, I think of the larger moral implications -- that's just not my first thought. I think of my wife. Although I've gotten signals, I've only been blatantly propositioned once -- about jumped, really. She was an attractive girl who I liked a lot. Believe me, I wasn't thinking about the 10 Commandments. After a moment of visualizing sex with her, judgment kicked in and I played the whole tape of what could happen if I followed through with my basic impulses -- and it wasn't really that hard to resist.

So I don't find it that difficult to avoid temptation and I don't put myself in situations where it's a problem. My women friends know I love my wife and that I'm happily married, so it's all good. If I found out that one of them had something else in mind -- that would be the end of it.

I think it would be disingenuous to say I would I would never, ever cheat under any circumstances. Things change. People change. I'm only human and heaven knows I have my faults -- but as of now, I can't imagine it happening. I love my wife and the thought of hurting her makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 16, 2011)

I google women's rear ends, Joseph. Maybe not always but I do at times. I seem biologically programed to do so. In fact a passing Puerto Rican woman walking down a sidewalk one day, turned around suddenly and caught myself and another stranger that passed her, with our heads turned back staring at her ample rump. If God did not want me to look at her butt why did he make it such a fine work of art? LOL.

That Smaug story is a neat tale. Many of the transsexual girls on HungAngels.Com are into the escort/prostitution business. Some do porn, too. They say most of their clientele are married men. You should see the number of people logged on that site. The names must stretch half the length of this board. :lol: Usually the girls complain that all most all guys want to see them in secret but don't want them speaking to them in public. Men want to have sex with them but don't want other men or women knowing they know or sleep with transsexuals. 

I suppose I'm spreading gossip but one Puerto Rican transsexual posted a video online stating she used to privately see the famous Puerto Rican rap artist/musician Daddy Yankee. I think that's his name. 

Some guy on the HA board also claims he has two T-girl friends that escort and make $10,000 for 4 hours seeing two famous American entertainers. Supposedly, according to this guy, the two celebrities see them twice a months I think. 

So, sex does seem to be a big weakness for many people. 

The T-girls say they escort/prostitute to pay for their cosmetic surgeries and transitions. They also seem to agree that the money and lifestyle is addictive. Many also become jaded about men.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 17, 2011)

I would imagine that there are a lot more men who cheat bisexually than we can imagine or even think of. Especially since Bill Clinton taught us all that having oral sex isn't really having sex with another person. I won't even begin to try to analyze why an otherwise straight/married man feels the need to cheat on his wife with another man. Perhaps they feel it is less of an offense than cheating with another woman, though I doubt their wives would see it that way. I also think that there are a lot of closet bisexual people who even try to hide it from themselves.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm... are you trying to say those men having sex with the likes of the lovely, sensual Sunshyne are bisexual, Ditch?

You have to be attracted to the male physique for that. Male-to-female transsexuals that are so-called "stealth" (passable for females) look like women.

You are right about the numbers we assume or underestimate though. I've seen some of the photos of these guys on HungAngels.Com and many of them are not the social and physical nerds one would expect or stereotype frequenting the board. They are regular Joe's and some are probably above the mean (average). I know a few are into MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) and boxing. One even posts on a well known discussion board that has world famous professional fighters that post on the board and answer questions.

There a few nerds on the board too. One dude posted a video of himself hitting a heavy bag (embarrassing) after claiming he's a formally trained boxer of many years. After some of those with real fighting experience jumped on him I tried to charitably advise him not to post videos like that any more or pass himself off like a fighter (he didn't know how to throw punches). So, you have those too. 

Most the girls on the board will tell you they are girls, as girl as any biological girl. Not sure I buy into that but if you don't believe in that stuff you are regarded as "behind the times" and unscientific and so forth. The individual can not (generally speaking) overcome the onslaught of social pressure. If the social message is sent enough times that girls can be born into boy bodies then that is what people will believe. You can start a genocide of the Jews again too. Not because those two are the same things but because you can get the individual to believe anything.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2011)

Ditch, Joseph, for once I am totally with you guys, no reservations. How would it make her feel? How could I possibly do that to someone I love? I couldn't even do it to someone I used to love, we'd have to break up before I found a new partner, unlikely anyway after nearly thirty years and at my age


----------



## JosephB (Jan 18, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> Ditch, Joseph, for once I am totally with you guys, no reservations.



Aah. Damned with faint praise. Thanks a bunch, Olly.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm... are you trying to say those men having sex with the likes of the lovely, sensual Sunshyne are bisexual, Ditch?

You have to be attracted to the male physique for that.

That's exactly what I'm saying, that men having sex with the likes of Sunshyne are indeed bisexual, even though he no longer has a male physique. The fact that _*you **know that he was a man*_ and you are even looking at him or would have sex with him would, _*in my opinion*_, make you a bisexual. Think about it, seeking out men who have altered their appearance... you know that they are still men. It's like having a major face lift, it's still a man.

Now, if you met a person like Sunshyne at a bar and didn't know what had happened and did have sex with her is totally different. In your mind, you are not actively seeking a man who simply had surgery and believe that you are in fact with a woman. There is nothing strange about that.

Not sure I buy into that but if you don't believe in that stuff _*you are  regarded as "behind the times" and unscientific and so forth*_. The  individual can not (generally speaking) overcome the onslaught of social  pressure. If the social message is sent enough times that girls can be  born into boy bodies then that is what people will believe. 

Behind whose times, exactly? So, if you don't bend to a particular groups beliefs you are behind the times, unscientific and so forth? The Klan would like to speak to you along with NAMBLA, PETA and a lot of other splinter groups all who want to be regarded as right. A person can piss on my boots but they will never convince me that it is a thunderstorm, no matter how long or how many times they send the message. you have to want to believe it.

Again, I don't give a tinker's damn about what anyone does in the privacy of their own home as long as it does not concern children, animals or anyone or thing that *does not consent *or causes harm. Well, some people like things that cause harm such as whips, hot candle wax (to a degree) or other devices but that comes back to consent. If a person want s to have sex with a member of the same sex, be it post operative, that is their right. 

_*I*_ just_* believe*_ that everything, every choice, has consequences and this life is not the only one, that there will be a day of judgment. I don't push that belief on anyone else, but I do have the right to say it. We are all adults here and if trannies turn you on, well it's your life and not my place to say, "for shame". But back to my original statement, if a man seeks out another person who was a man and had surgery, knowing that he was a man, he is bisexual.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel like I am really a tiger who was born into a man's body. I have plastic surgery and have whiskers added, alter my ears and teeth, get tattoos. Guess what? I'm still a man...


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 19, 2011)

That's cool, Ditch, though I don't agree. I think you're over thinking the thing (that last picture was scary too). Over thinking the sexual orientation part. 

It's just that Sunshyne has a welcoming smile and a [beginning with the first letter of the alphabet] built like the Blue Mosque. Makes me want to become a twirling Dervish.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 19, 2011)

That's cool, Ditch, though I don't agree. I think you're over thinking  the thing (that last picture was scary too). Over thinking the sexual  orientation part. 

If anything needs to be well thought out, sexual activity and orientation are at the top of the list. This is an activity that can kill you and the one that you love in a particularly nasty fashion. Aids is not a nice way to go.

If a man desires women, wants to attract and have sex with women, he does not alter his appearance to look like a woman. If he does that, he is trying to attract men and is therefore gay. Not all gay men, but an overwhelming percentage of gay men have multiple sex partners. I would say that trannies are probably at the top of that list. Engaging in sex with them would be a very high risk form of sex. How long could you harbor this without knowing it and therefore spread it to someone else?

One must be very careful because the initial symptoms of HIV are almost similar to those of regular cold and flu. What is more, the symptoms of HIV may be pronounced in some and dormant in others. The acute HIV infection phase stretches from a few days to some weeks  from the time a body has been exposed to and thereby contracted the HIV  virus. However, due to the non-specificity of the symptoms of the acute  HIV infection Syndrome, they are not a dependable medium for HIV  diagnosis. A detection of the antibodies to the life-threatening virus  of HIV in one’s body is, in fact, the only way to assure its deadly  presence.

With the completion of the primary infection period, _*nothing much is to  be noticed or experienced for the next 8 to 11 years.*_ If one does not  undergo regular and constant treatment during this period, his/her  immune structure steadily gets weakened, paving the path for AIDS. 

So, a person "experiments" with a trannie, then actually meets the one that they love and also infects them. In my opinion, this can't be "over thought" when you consider the ramifications.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 19, 2011)

Another good argument for being faithful to your partner Ditch, the number of HIV infections men to men is decreasing, the number across the sexes is increasing.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 19, 2011)

Betraying your partner sexually is probably the worse thing that you could ever do to them. The intimacy of sex with another person is not a "mistake". a mistake is adding 2 and 2 and getting 5. a deliberate betrayal of this nature is in most, if not all cases, unforgivable.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 19, 2011)

Ditch does make a good point about the promiscuity rate among transsexuals, Olly. I won't say I was so surprised that it was like some big shock in my life but I wasn't totally expecting to read what I did on the HungAngels board. Apparently - stated from the transsexuals themselves - almost all trannsexuals prostitute. Many find it hard to leave the business too, because the money is so good. Of course, it's easier to find "tricks" or a life long mate the more passable you look as a woman. More difficult the less feminine you look. According to transsexuals they are extraordinarily in high demand, no lack of men, something like for every one transsexual their are three male "admirers." The problem is why so many men want to have sex with them, few want to acknowledge them in public, bring home to family, let alone seriously date and marry them.

It's my understanding the initial - and partly constant - reason so many of them prostitute is to procure and pay for their "transitions" to female, their surgeries and hormones.

The hormones must work good, too, because just about all of them think and converse like women. They're just as "*itchy" too.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 19, 2011)

I doubt I would be hooked up with a transsexual, Ditch, and surely not Sunshyne. Most of them are "about their money." Sunshyne's presence (sex aside) is not just in high demand but commands a monetary price. I don't dislike her or begrudge her but she's too ditsy for me. I'm not sure if it's all an intentional act to come across as a bimbo or not. 

I met a transsexual one night in a gay night club about a year ago. I don't really like going to gay night clubs but I was out with a lesbian friend of mine and few others. She picked the club. Not exactly sure why the decision was left to her but however that came about it did. I spoke to the transsexual and got her number. Called her a few days later and the first thing out her mouth about what she likes in men is, "Guys with money." LOL. Even if the girl has a penis you still can't escape it. 

Well, I have no money. Not unless the broad is going to go out there and ho for me.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 19, 2011)

Well Writ, being as you have an appreciation for the female form, as do I, this video combines the best of both worlds. A great looking woman (a real one) and a semi automatic weapon. check it out..   YouTube - VIEW TO A KILL


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 19, 2011)

Ditch said:


> Well Writ, being as you have an appreciation for the female form, as do I, this video combines the best of both worlds. A great looking woman (a real one) and a semi automatic weapon. check it out..   YouTube - VIEW TO A KILL



Hehe... I see you're a breast man, Ditch. You would mix a missile projected weapon with a scantly clad woman, breast jiggling, emoting like she's steadily increasing toward orgasm. I don't know why, I wasn't walking by? She must of had me in mind, crawling out the mud, clotheless, dressed in camo paint, my own _gun_ not ready at the aim.

I'm not really a into breasts. I am to a certain extent but they're lower on the list of physical attributes I like. Your lady in the video was a bit too disproportionate for me. Her legs are too thin and her large boobs with small legs and back are going to kill her back. 

I like women built like Vida Guerra. She has nice sized knockers too. I like other shapes of women as well. There are a broad range of body types. But I'm more a leg and butt guy.


----------



## Lamperoux (Jan 19, 2011)

what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Ditch (Jan 20, 2011)

what the hell is going on here?

Good question, a couple of pictures of post op transsexuals were posted and I got on a soapbox.


----------

